# shroom wine



## deadhead (Feb 9, 2010)

this is probably a strange or question but could u make a wine/mead from mushrooms???


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 9, 2010)

We use them for cooking. See the recipe section, and no we don't know about making wine from weed either, please dont ask. Wrong forum. This is a family site!! We can probably come up with a recipe for just about everything else though.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats one I have never seen anywhere!


----------



## deadhead (Feb 9, 2010)

NO NO NO! not psilocybin mushrooms just regular mushrooms like shittake u kno regular mushrooms and then u can use that wine as cooking wine. i dont need advice on the latter i already kno it all hehe


----------



## deadhead (Feb 9, 2010)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mushroom Wine

What? A mushroom wine. Brilliant clear yellow. It tastes almost like a conventional white wine made from grapes.
How? Cook & liquidise 1 kg of normal edible mushrooms until they are rendered down to a blackish slimy mass. Put it in the demijohn, add water & follow the basic recipe.
Why? After finding some people unexpectedly liked the chocolate wine, I was determined to make a really outrageous wine. Mushrooms were selling very cheap in the local market so I made a mushroom wine expecting it to be foul black in colour and musty tasting. I was surprised when it came out a clear elegant yellow and not very bad flavoured. I've even had a friend who did not notice this wine was not a normal white grape wine until told.

FOUND IT ON A WEBSITE TALKIN ABOUT STRANGE WINE FLAVORINGS


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 9, 2010)

Tell us the link to that website, we love to talk and hear about strange wines...for real.


----------



## deadhead (Feb 9, 2010)

HERES THE SITE. ENJOY!

http://duramecho.com/Food/NoveltyWines.html


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I could care less about pot, we can have an ounce here. We just gotta keep things "right" in here this is a public forum. I have never smoked it.(yeah right, read some of my posts) LOL

We don't talk about it in here, or distilling. Wrong forum again.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Fungi is hard as hell to ferment, I tried.


----------



## deadhead (Feb 9, 2010)

i understand no hard feelings i found a wine recipe for the wacky tabaky 2 hehe but enough about that what did u think about the mushroom wine recipe in that link? and a question for mike, was it "impossibly" hard or just difficult to achieve?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I will not tell you what I did. If you want to good luck, It is possible. I will leave it at that. Be very carefull, you can make something that can KILL you


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 10, 2010)

Ryan. let it go. I already pointed out this is a family forum. Please help us keep it that way. We have PM and emails for things we wont tell you.


I too have things on the shelf I wont tel you about.


----------



## deadhead (Feb 10, 2010)

alright alright sorry troy thanx for the advice mike. end of subject everyone


----------



## kiljoy (Feb 12, 2010)

I actually already started a post about this…
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2911

It was out of curiosity only. I’ve never attempted to make “herbal” wine and never plan on it. I think that would be an expensive mistake if it went bust.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 12, 2010)

i was reading a while back about a herbal beer made in Holland. Yikes.


----------



## Torch404 (Feb 12, 2010)

This thread has inspired me. I think I'm gonna try a shitaki wine as I can get dried shitaki's here pretty easy and reasonably priced. It may only end up being a cooking wine if it doesn't taste that good. If I could somehow get sesame flavor in there too...hmmm


----------



## kiljoy (Feb 12, 2010)

Dried porcini mushrooms give a wonderful flavor. We use them in mushroom risotto. You may try and find some of these too.


----------



## ohbeary (Apr 1, 2010)

Hibiscus!, thanks John, I'd forgotten about that, I made a gallon many years ago and it was rather pleasant, now all I gotta do is find some dried flowers from the herbalist's


----------

